# Garage?



## max4holly (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in a duplex and cannot have a loft sitting outside, has anybody kept birds in their garage? if so can I have examples of cages you have used? I would only be keeping a few birds 5 max


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The problem with keeping birds in a garage is that they can't get into the sun. It's from the sun that birds absorb vitamin d3, which their body needs to process calcium.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Does your garage have windows so the birds can get fresh air and sun light.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Build an aviary into the garage so they can get out into the sun. Our club president keeps his birds in the loft of his garage.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

max4holly said:


> I live in a duplex and cannot have a loft sitting outside, has anybody kept birds in their garage? if so can I have examples of cages you have used? I would only be keeping a few birds 5 max


This is the same guy who just called pigeons "trash birds-worthless" on the thread "needing some birds in Ks"


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

max4holly said:


> I live in a duplex and cannot have a loft sitting outside, has anybody kept birds in their garage? if so can I have examples of cages you have used? I would only be keeping a few birds 5 max


In your other post, you said you had a"coop just outside my patio".  You really suck at this lying stuff.


----------



## max4holly (Apr 30, 2012)

LAndlord told me I couldn't have it sitting outside, and yeah I use them to train bird dogs


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I Dnt support dog training at all, but if the bird is safe it seems okay, but build a small loft with a sizable aviary and it on wheels. Push it out in the morning thn in at nite


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

He doesn't care about the birds he's using them to train his dogs. Why would he care if they get sun.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Hareloft said:


> He doesn't care about the birds he's using them to train his dogs. Why would he care if they get sun.


I respectfully disagree, I don't know about this guy but I have a bird dog also and have used my birds to train him from a pup. That is actually how I got into pigeon racing a couple of years ago. the more I learned the more I was amazed. I love my birds and I have never had any birds harmed by training dogs. If you train your dog the right way, you don't want the dog to catch the bird, instead you want the dog to point and hold point on the scent of the bird. At the very least u want the dog to hold point til you flush the bird. You never know through time this guy may get into the pigeon sport. My point is you can train a dog on live birds (pigeons) without ever harming the bird.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

almondman said:


> This is the same guy who just called pigeons "trash birds-worthless" on the thread "needing some birds in Ks"


coldskins - 
It is his total disregard for his pigeons that is annoying most of us. " trash birds-worthless" doesn't show me he will take care of his birds the way he needs to.


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

almondman said:


> coldskins -
> It is his total disregard for his pigeons that is annoying most of us. " trash birds-worthless" doesn't show me he will take care of his birds the way he needs to.


Ah I understand, I still feel that even if he refers to his birds as worthless trash birds maybe as pigeon men and women we should offer what help we can if not for him maybe for the birds. Either way unfortunately we cant stop him from obtaining or owning birds, but we can however hopefully offer them a little better life by offering suggestions on proper care. just my thoughts dont mean to ruffle any feathers here no pun intended


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Of course you're right that we should be willing to help anyone with their birds. And i respect your thoughts on the subject.

But to be honest, IMO, a person with his thought process, who feels the way he does about pigeons, won't accept good advice if it goes against his way of thinking. I really pity his birds, his dogs, and the pet birds that are in his house. This is only my opinion.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

coldskins said:


> Ah I understand, I still feel that even if he refers to his birds as worthless trash birds maybe as pigeon men and women we should offer what help we can if not for him maybe for the birds. Either way unfortunately we cant stop him from obtaining or owning birds, but we can however hopefully offer them a little better life by offering suggestions on proper care. just my thoughts dont mean to ruffle any feathers here no pun intended


In his other thread he talks about cliiping the wings and letting his pups kill them. Then goes on to say he lets them up with older dogs and shoots them.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

oh my god I just went through this the other day! will it ever end?


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Hareloft said:


> In his other thread he talks about cliiping the wings and letting his pups kill them. Then goes on to say he lets them up with older dogs and shoots them.


I understand your frustration, I have read his posts and many of them are rather inappropriate for the sight that he is currently on and I would suggest that we all be the better people here and show what true pigeon people are all about. Seems to me that he is enjoying getting a rise out of all of you passionate bird lovers the best thing IMHO would be to ignore him and move on he will leave the sight on his own when people ignore his comments and stop feeding the fire. but continuing to bash each other back and fourth is doing no one any good. just my thoughts do as you wish.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm starting to wounder if these pepole arn't PETA members trying to get a rise out of us. I don't know how many pepole have noticed but theres been a lot more of this sence that PETA poste?


----------

